# Bobw Passed Away



## ScottW (Jul 24, 2007)

It is with much sadness to inform you that Bob Wood (aka Bobw) passed away in his home last night. His son informed me of the news, and said that he was found sitting in front of his Mac, he died doing what he loved most.

Bob was a retired business owner, who spent time helping people with their computers. Bob's contribution will be sorely missed at Macosx.com, as his contribution to this site went unmatched. Back in 1997, Bob Wood joined up as a volunteer on No Wonder. Bob went on to answering the most Mac questions of anyone on the volunteer team that numbered around 1000 people and even more. In fact, he had answered several thousand more personal support questions than the next runner up. After No Wonder's acquisition, Bob stayed on board under the new ownership and continued to help out. He later came and joined Macosx.com, and has been an invaluable asset to this site. In true Bob fashion, he out-shined everyone and has answered thousands of questions here at Macosx.com in the personal support area, not including all the help and support he provided in the forums.

I don't know personally where Bob spent his time outside of Macosx.com, but I do know that he did contribute elsewhere in the community, and the Mac community lost a member who held true to the spirit of the Mac community, the deep desire to help others with their Mac.

Thank you Bob for all your dedication to the Mac Community at large. Our prayers go to Bob's family as they cope with an even more personal loss, of a father and husband.

*Funeral Details*

Viewing & Service: Monday, July 30 1-2pm at the James J McGhee funeral home. A small service will immediately follow starting at 2pm. Per Bob's wishes, he will be cremated and the burial will not happen until Saturday the 4th.

James J McGhee Funeral Home
690 Belmont Ave
Southampton, PA 18966 [ Map ]

*Contributions/Gifts*

While you are free do what you want, send flowers, etc, I believe it would be best for us to help cover funeral expenses for his family. As such, I will be collecting contributions directly, then will hand it all over to the family.

You can make a contribution here: Bobw's Funeral Expense Fund

Here at Macosx.com and at No Wonder, we will honor Bobw with renaming "The Cafe" forum to a name  suited for him, and put his avatar on the forum. This is partially done, but the name has not been finalized. Bob has done so much for all of us, all of this is the least we could do for such a great man.


----------



## Qion (Jul 24, 2007)

My love goes out to his family and friends. Bob was an infinitely knowledgable asset to our website, and probably the most active contributor of anybody that has ever visited here. I'm sure that his outside life was just as involved. 

Our prayers go out to him and his family.


----------



## icemanjc (Jul 24, 2007)

Even though I've only been here for about half a year, I learned quickly how good BobW was at tech support and how nice he was.

My prayers as well go out to his family and friends.


----------



## fryke (Jul 24, 2007)

Aw. All the best to his family, of course. He was an integral part of this community here. I'll miss him. :/


----------



## sgould (Jul 24, 2007)

I've not been here long, but Bob was one of the guys who helped with sound advice on every occasion.  He will be missed.

My condolences to his family.


----------



## chevy (Jul 24, 2007)

All my thoughts go to his family and his friends. Bobw was an important value in our small community on macosx.com.


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Jul 24, 2007)

When i would see the Cowboy Avatar in the threads... 
there was _Bobw_ with incontestable advise and community altruism for macosx.com.  

Thank you _BobW_ _(MacOS-X Mar 2001 to Apr 24 2007_), you will be missed.

My best to your family and friends.

CaribbeanOS-X


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 24, 2007)

My prayers to the family. As we mourn the loss of such a knowledgeable and personable tech, he is probably asking St. Peter for a Mac.


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 24, 2007)

Bobw, you will be missed.  Thank you for your wondrous wisdom.

My condolences and prayers to his family and his friends.

This just hit me like a ton of bricks.


----------



## ScottW (Jul 24, 2007)

nixgeek said:


> This just hit me like a ton of bricks.



Yes, I know what you mean. When I get a voicemail from Bob's son to call him back, I didn't figure he was calling to have me come to a surprise birthday party he was planning for his dad. While I thought the news could be what it was, I was thinking maybe it would be something not as drastic.

My grandfather's brother died about two weeks ago, his sister, died last week. While I didn't know either very well, it seems a little ominous.


----------



## icemanjc (Jul 24, 2007)

6 years of service sure is a lot for an online forum.


nixgeek said:


> This just hit me like a ton of bricks.


Yah, same with me, first wen I saw there was a big box at the top of the forum, I thought they were shutting down MacOSX.com, then I saw the title and I was oh crap and it took a second to realise what had happened.


----------



## macbri (Jul 24, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> ... he is probably asking St. Peter for a Mac.


  My guess is he's *fixing* St. Peter's Mac 

Bob - we'll all miss you!!!


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 24, 2007)

Bob my prayers go out to you in the great Tech Mac sky. I can't give enough praise about your life but you gave all your knowledge basically asking for nothing in return. To me you are one of the increasing rarity of person who thought of others first. I know the Mac world will be missing you and I suspect everyone you touched over the years is mourning now. Rest in peace cowboy.

Scott if you are throwing together some flowers or something along that line please let us know.


----------



## bbloke (Jul 24, 2007)

I was really shocked and saddened to hear this.  It is a very sad day when a member of the community passes away.  I'll always remember Bobw's familiar avatar and his helpful style.  He represented "one of the old guard" to me and it was somehow reassuring to have him around.

My thoughts and prayers and with his family.


----------



## bbloke (Jul 24, 2007)

Satcomer said:


> Scott if you are throwing together some flowers or something along that line please let us know.


I agree with this sentiment.


----------



## MisterMe (Jul 24, 2007)

Bob, this forum will not be the same without you. I miss you already.


----------



## chevy (Jul 24, 2007)

bbloke said:


> Originally Posted by Satcomer
> Scott if you are throwing together some flowers or something along that line please let us know.
> I agree with this sentiment.



Me too. If we can do that little for his family.


----------



## ScottW (Jul 24, 2007)

Satcomer said:


> Scott if you are throwing together some flowers or something along that line please let us know.



Yes, if when I hear back on funeral details, I will put something together and let every know.


----------



## Arden (Jul 24, 2007)

Wow, this was somewhat unexpected.  Bob and I often butted heads when I was active here, but he was always a great guy to have on these forums, knowledgable and standing for the voice of reason.  I am sure this community will not be the same without him.

Scott, do you happen to know how he went?  What finally got him?


----------



## ScottW (Jul 24, 2007)

Arden said:


> Scott, do you happen to know how he went?  What finally got him?



Power surge? No idea Arden. Probably stress from when you gave him a hard time. His son didn't know at the time, and I don't know if they will perform a autopsy or not, or if it will forever remain a mystery. 

Scott


----------



## Arden (Jul 24, 2007)

Heh, if that's the case, it certainly took a long time to manifest.  I haven't spoken with Bob in many moons...

Please do keep all of us posted as you get more details.


----------



## symphonix (Jul 24, 2007)

I'd also like to add my condolences and pass on how much I've come to respect Bob over the past few years. He was always helpful, kind and thoughtful and his absence will be felt by all of us here at the Macosx.com community.


----------



## g/re/p (Jul 24, 2007)

R.I.P., BobW - you will be missed.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 24, 2007)

bobw was one of the first members I recognized daily when I joined 6 years ago.  This news is shocking and saddening.  When something of this gravity happens, it really makes you realize just how "personal" the internet has become: connecting people from all walks of life that would have never crossed paths without it.

My life is improved by everyone I meet, whether in person or not.  bobw is no exception, and will be missed greatly.

My condolences and prayers go out to all who were fortunate enough to be touched by his presence, in the flesh or virtual.


----------



## Captain Code (Jul 24, 2007)

Wow, I am completely shocked by this news. Bob was one of the best contributers to this community.  Rest in peace Bob.


----------



## sirstaunch (Jul 25, 2007)

I often pictured him sitting at his Mac reading Post of peoples replies and talking to himself in a CowBoy way gnarling, "no way, this is the right answer...."

RIP bobw


----------



## Trip (Jul 25, 2007)

I remember when I first met Bob, he was a great inspiration to me when I was younger and his influence will never be forgotten. He will be missed greatly.


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 25, 2007)

ElDiabloConCaca said:


> it really makes you realize just how "personal" the internet has become: connecting people from all walks of life that would have never crossed paths without it.


How true.

I (and I am sure others) had the good fortune to video chat with Bob once. Seeing him without his cowboy hat was a bit strange, but I was impressed with his smile and gentle manner.

Very much a gentleman and a wise one at that. His family must be very proud of him.


----------



## Tommo (Jul 25, 2007)

My thoughts and best wishes go to Bob's family and friends. From one of the many he helped, he will be sorely missed.


----------



## tbird301 (Jul 25, 2007)

Sorry for your loss.  Any person who is willing to share their time to help others will be missed, not only the Mac community but the community of the human race.


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Jul 25, 2007)

Hello everyone, I've just logged on a read the message. I don't have much to add, but I wanted to send my best to his family and friends. very sad news. 

I'd also like to add that this thread is exactly why I love this forum. Everyone here is so sincere and respectful. 

RIP mate.


----------



## ScottW (Jul 25, 2007)

MacMinute has posted a note about Bob's passing.


----------



## icemanjc (Jul 25, 2007)

That was nice of them, it again shows how many people liked him.
I wish I was able to get to know him better, i'm pretty sure he answered my first tech question that got me started here.


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 25, 2007)

I've also been here only one and a half years, but I believe Bob answered most of my questions and was really always helpful. I was so shocked - and I couldn't believe it....

Rest in piece Bobw - at least you spent your last minutes with your Mac!


----------



## kirktalon (Jul 25, 2007)

I've posted 4 questions here and have not really been around otherwise. I checked my records and sure enough Bobw did help me. My condolences to the family.


----------



## GraphicUmp (Jul 25, 2007)

I can't count the number of times *Bobw* helped me - either by answering my question or by answering someone else's before I could ask mine - and always with good humor.

RIP bob.


----------



## evildan (Jul 25, 2007)

This is truly a sad day in the online world. Bob was a great man. I will greatly miss his generosity and wisdom.


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 25, 2007)

R.I.P. bobw.

Bobw was an inspiration for me like for so many others here. He was always so helpful, found the best answers, knew everything, and had a heart and respect around him. Macosx.com is not the same without him. 

It feels like losing a good friend, a coworker, a boss, even though I never met him in person. I've been here five years, and bobw was one of the first people that I noticed and talked to. 

My condolences to his family. I remember when once he showed pictures of his grandchild, he was so proud. And no doubt his family could be proud of him.


----------



## sirstaunch (Jul 25, 2007)

ScottW said:


> MacMinute has posted a note about Bob's passing.



That's nice to be posted in other sites ::angel::


----------



## Natobasso (Jul 25, 2007)

I'll miss your succinct and always well thought out answers. No one could say more with less than you!


----------



## mdnky (Jul 25, 2007)

To say I'm shocked is an understatement.  Bobw was an integral part of MacOSX.com for as long as I've been here and to imagine it without him is very hard to do.  His contributions to this community are amazing to say the least.

Thanks for all the hard work Bob.  We'll miss you greatly.  Rest in peace and Godspeed to you in that Macworld in the sky!


----------



## ora (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm stunned.... I just saw this and its devastating. Bob was ever helpful in his particularly dry way, clipped me round the ear when i was new and didn't know what i was doing, helped me when things went wrong. A great guy.

I'll miss you bob 

[edit]  I too would like to contribute to some flowers or something if i can.


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Jul 25, 2007)

If he didn't have one... i thought we all owe it to him... to offer one.

In memory of  Bob Wood.

From all of US at *macosx.com*


----------



## Veljo (Jul 26, 2007)

This is truly one of the saddest things I have had to absorb in recent times. I've been a member of this community for over four years now, and in that time I myself, as well as thousands of others have benefited from the helpful advice bobw always had to offer. His contribution to this site will never be matched by anyone, and it's with great sadness that the Mac community has lost such an awesome fan.

I would like to send my deepest and best wishes to his friends and family, and hope that you can get through this hard time. We will always remember him. Rest in peace mate.


----------



## plastic (Jul 26, 2007)

My condolences to his family to their loss. It is sad that we have lost such a great contributor to the community. I hope we can learn from Bobw and all the things he has shown us, that continue to make the Mac community a great one. Thanks Bobw. I shall miss you. Rest in peace. I am sure where you are, there is a super Mac waiting for you.


----------



## FlashMac (Jul 26, 2007)

Rest in peace Bob, you were a class act.


----------



## rhazeman (Jul 26, 2007)

Thank you for everything Bob. Rest in Peace


----------



## ScottW (Jul 26, 2007)

Funeral Details and Contribution Information has been posted to the original post of this thread, here is a link.


----------



## ora (Jul 26, 2007)

Dig deep friends, help his family in this small way, i'm sure he'd appreciate it.


----------



## chevy (Jul 26, 2007)

ScottW said:


> Funeral Details and Contribution Information has been posted to the original post of this thread, here is a link.



Thanks Scott for this organization.


----------



## icemanjc (Jul 26, 2007)

I really wish I could contribute, but I'm only 15 so I don't have payapal or a credit card


----------



## ora (Jul 26, 2007)

chevy said:


> Thanks Scott for this organization.



Here here!


----------



## ScottW (Jul 26, 2007)

I have just sent out an email to 3013 unique members who Bob has helped through the personal support area. Hopefully, we will have a few more people stop in and say hello.


----------



## Ricky (Jul 26, 2007)

I just heard.  A tragic loss indeed.

Rest in peace.


----------



## nervus (Jul 26, 2007)

Just noticed this sad news.... I am speechless.....


----------



## jimi269 (Jul 26, 2007)

Bobw was my closest Friend for over 20 years
as was my Twin Brother befor me
i will say good by to him on Monday at the Funural Home , jim


----------



## jimi269 (Jul 26, 2007)

Bobw was my closest Friend for over 20 years
as was my Twin Brother befor me
i will say good by to him on Monday at the Funural Home , jim


----------



## ora (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks for coming by jim, please pass on our condolences to all his friends and family.


----------



## ex2bot (Jul 26, 2007)

My condolences as well. I'm sure he died with his boots on.

Doug


----------



## jimi269 (Jul 27, 2007)

i just donated 100.00 to your web site in the name of Bobw aka Bob Wood my very best friend 

i think he would have liked that , for over 20 years He was the BEST Friend i had i'll truly miss him , Jim aka jimi269@comcast.net


----------



## Urbansory (Jul 28, 2007)

First visit to the forums in quite some time, and this is what i find. Well Bob you helped me out of a jam with my mac a number of times over the past 4 years. It's been a pleasure, I send my condolences.


----------



## andym (Jul 29, 2007)

I've just heard the sad news and I am stunned.
I had the pleasure of meeting Bob a few years ago and he was such a great gentleman.

Rest in peace


----------



## polltullach (Jul 29, 2007)

Thank you for your help Bob. We'll miss you. Our thoughts and prayers to his family. What a great guy!


----------



## CharlieJ (Jul 30, 2007)

R.I.P Bob. Thanks for all the support you gave me


----------



## easterhay (Jul 31, 2007)

Very sorry to hear that. Adios Bob.


----------



## powermac (Aug 1, 2007)

I been a member here for several years now. Bob was also willing to answer tech questions, no matter how difficult. Although I never met him, it is clear he was a great man. Of course are thoughts are prays are with his family.::angel::


----------



## pds (Aug 1, 2007)

I haven't been here much lately and was shocked to hear the news. My condolences to those who survive him - his wife, children and grandchildren. 

Bob was one of the sane voices that made this site the helpful community that it was and is. He was always professional and usually spot-on with his tech advice. Maybe it was that down-home avatar, but I think it was more the wisdom in his posts that endeared him to me and surely to many others.

Bob - RIP - you will be missed.


----------



## needhelp7 (Aug 2, 2007)

I've read many of your very helpful answers and told others about them too...  you will really be missed!


----------



## middigit (Aug 20, 2007)

rest in peace my friend, my condolences go out to his family, i wish i had known sooner, i'm beating myself up as i hadn't talked to Bob for a while  

you are missed my friend


----------



## Amie (Aug 23, 2007)

nixgeek said:


> Bobw, you will be missed.  Thank you for your wondrous wisdom.
> 
> My condolences and prayers to his family and his friends.
> 
> This just hit me like a ton of bricks.



I couldn't have said it better.

I didn't even know he was ill. Or was he? Sounds pretty sudden ... a heart attack maybe? Does anyone know what happened?

At any rate, Bob will definitely be missed. I know he has helped me on numerous occasions, and for that I will always remember his kindness (and patience with my annoyances! LOL). 

To Bob's family and close friends: I didn't know him personally (only from this board), but my heart and thoughts go out to you all.


----------



## jimi269 (Aug 26, 2007)

BobW had a heart attack while working on macosx web site

He died around 8:30 AM on 07.23.07. He did not know he had a bad heart


We were like Brothers i miss him every day.


----------



## icemanjc (Aug 26, 2007)

I think thats usually how it happens, heart attacks just sneak up on you, that sucks.


----------



## eric halfabee (Aug 26, 2007)

Thank you Bobw for helping and sharing your knowledge with someone you've never seen, never spoken to and thousands of miles away on the other side of the world.

He will be sorely missed. My sincere belated condolences to his family and friends.

You'll never walk alone.


----------



## Mat (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm very sorry to hear about Bob's passing.  He was a champion on the forums and helped me out on several occasions.  No doubt he will be sorely missed.

My condolences to his family and close friends.

Mat.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 28, 2007)

Just goes to show that it's been a while since I was here.

I suppose it comes to us all. Bobw helped me out on several occasions, never stinting of his time, always pleasant and helpful. 

I shall miss him.


----------



## MBHockey (Sep 30, 2007)

I am so saddened by this news.  

I haven't been on the boards here at all recently, and I'm so sorry to hear about this.  He was extremely helpful and knowledgeable.  There were so many times when I was first starting with my Mac that I asked questions knowing Bob would be the first to respond with the best answer I'd find anywhere.  My condolences go out to his family.  I hope my donation helps with the funeral costs.


----------



## Natobasso (Sep 30, 2007)

CaptainQuark said:


> Just goes to show that it's been a while since I was here.
> 
> I suppose it comes to us all. Bobw helped me out on several occasions, never stinting of his time, always pleasant and helpful.
> 
> I shall miss him.



I have missed you, my friend! Busy workin?


----------



## dlbk (Dec 25, 2007)

Oh my - I am just reading for the first time about Bob's death, as I have not been on the forum in some time, due to 2 deaths in my own family and a major shake up at work. 

Bob helped me numerous times and even gave me his e-mail address to figure a problem when I couldn't get my printer to work. What a peach! 
He was always patient & kind, throwing in a bit of humor to keep things light. 
He was truly a gem - I am shocked and saddened by the news of his passing.

My heart goes out to his friends and family. It is a testament to his character that Bob is admired and so highly spoken of here on the forum by all who have been helped through his wisdom and known him during his years of dedication to the Mac community.

RIP BobW


----------



## ScottW (Dec 26, 2007)

Bob has been sorely missed around here. His passing created a huge void here at Macosx.com. It is amazing how many lives he touched through tech support.


----------



## CharlieJ (Dec 27, 2007)

ScottW said:


> Bob has been sorely missed around here. His passing created a huge void here at Macosx.com. It is amazing how many lives he touched through tech support.


I really do miss chatting to him on iChat. He was such a good guy. Would help when ever you asked.


----------



## Amie (Feb 4, 2008)

CJ MAC OSX IPOD said:


> I really do miss chatting to him on iChat. He was such a good guy. Would help when ever you asked.



I agree. I miss him, too. He helped me quite a bit. We used to have this joke: I would always ask him technical questions (because I knew he'd know the answer), and sometimes he'd get annoyed (not in a bad way, but in a lightheartedly mocking sort of way) with me and my persistent questions ... and one time, he even threatened to take away my precious iBook.  So, from that point on, every time we started chatting, I'd say things like: YOU! Stay away from my iBook!"

Aw ... I do miss him.

If any of his close friends and/or family is reading this, I hope you are doing well and coping with your loss. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## jimi269 (Feb 6, 2008)

Amie thank you for your kind words on Bobw , jimi269@comcast.net


----------



## wicky (Mar 1, 2008)

I haven't been on this forum for a while, so have just found out about Bob's passing. I didn't know him personally, but just wanted to pay my respects. He has selflessly helped me on many occasions in the past.

Also, this is the first time that I have come across a tribute like this on a forum. I have to say that I think the sense of community is outstanding.


----------

